

Case of Business of putting customer first - g-garron
http://daslee.me/customer-capitalism

======
jasonoliver
It is amazing how hard this concept is for businesses to grasp. If you build
your service and brand around trust with your customers, you will earn long-
term value that far exceeds short term gain of focusing on money first.
Unfortunately most companies don't have the patience or luxury to stay true to
this approach, or have investors who push them away from this approach. We are
really fortunate at Riot Games that we had great investors (Benchmark,
FirstMark, Tencent) that let us stay true to our culture and approach.

~~~
daslee1969
Yeah, it sounds so obvious and self-evident. But when you have competing
interests, it can be hard in practice.

------
francoismathieu
Putting customers first is closer to the Stakeholder capitalism model, in
which you take into account all parties involved in the long term success of a
company.

------
jdproctor
Companies that don't do this usually have found other ways to create
shareholder value... usually in DC.

